# What's a zergling?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

When rooting...it says pushing ### zerglings...?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I assumed our was just silly talk, but the same language its used with different tools.. Maybe all built from same tool?

Meg.. Google.. Starcraft character...

maybe still a Linux thing before that. Dang tech goobs









________
signatures take up space


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

There from starcraft, along with the overseer, metabolic boost, etc. Great strategy game. You can watch head to head matches on youtube. Oddly its rather entertaining to watch. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CD4QtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DDrMLv4O43hw&ei=C_YUT5OAIYLpgAegz5XaAw&usg=AFQjCNGpBzbZEaaGJ2AuMKjAHRlhM7IuCQ


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

It's a reference to the video game Starcraft from what I can see it has no value whatsoever. Its probably just there to entertain you while you root your phone. The dev just made it fun.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> There from starcraft, along with the overseer, metabolic boost, etc. Great strategy game. You can watch head to head matches on youtube. Oddly its rather entertaining to watch. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CD4QtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DDrMLv4O43hw&ei=C_YUT5OAIYLpgAegz5XaAw&usg=AFQjCNGpBzbZEaaGJ2AuMKjAHRlhM7IuCQ


I didn't make it through all of that but most... And thank you for the chuckle.

Never played sc but "been" there..

________
signatures take up space


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

They are the preferred meal of Hellions with BLUE flames...


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Zerg is a faction of the Starcraft universe. You had the Terrans, the Protoss and the Zergs.

A very typical type of Zerg strategy was to make as many zerglings as possible and overrun the enemy's base, called a "Zerg Rush". Basically this script is saying it's rushing the exploit with a ton of attempts, aka Zerg'ing it.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

www.0.mk/zerg KEKEKEKE

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

lol learn something every day lol


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol i was just thinking the same thing

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

